# benötige mal eure hilfe Suche Grafikkarte für WOW



## wowzocker30 (18. März 2009)

Hallo ich suche eine gute günstige Grafikkarte für WOW wo ich auf die höchste auflösung Spielen kann 

hier die PC Daten:

*Prozessor : *Intel Pentium Dual Core E8500 
*Motherboard :* Asus P5KPL-AM
*Arbeitsspeicher :* 1x2048MB Kingston ValueRAM 667MHz CL5
*Netzteil :* ATX Tronje 400W Force Majeure
*Festplatte :* 500GB Maxtor

Die Grafikkarte sollte in Der Preisklasse bis 120 euro kosten


----------



## Targuss (18. März 2009)

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafi...PCIe&l3=ATI


----------



## Cruzes (18. März 2009)

Ati Radeon HD 4650 ca 55-80€
GeForce 9600GT - 9800GT ca 90-110@

Oder wenn du noch en bissl länger was von haben willst

GeForce 9800GTX+ ca 145€
Ati Radeon 4850 ca 140€

Alles PCI-E...


MfG


----------



## wowzocker30 (18. März 2009)

welche ist da besser 
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php...y/13/act/search

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php...y/13/act/search

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php...y/13/act/search

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php...y/13/act/search


----------



## Mjuu (18. März 2009)

schau zu solchen Sachen auch mal Bewertungen/Kundenrezessionen an. Haben mich auf jeden Fall bei einigen Käufen positiv beeinflusst!!


----------



## wowzocker30 (18. März 2009)

wobei ich immer ati hatte mich reizen die 3 karten kann mich nicht entscheiden

Gainward HD4670 HDMI Gefällt mir wegen den zahreichen anschlüßen
Sapphire HD3870 
Gainward HD3870


----------



## wowzocker30 (18. März 2009)

oder diese GAINWARD Radeon HD 4850 512MB 
welche der 4 ist die bessere


----------



## Asoriel (18. März 2009)

bitte sowas in PC-Technik fragen. So leid es mir tut (oder auch nicht), aber im WoW-Forum schreiben viele einfach nur, dass geschrieben ist, ohne auch nur die leiseste Ahnung zu haben.

Die HD4650 hat VIEL zu wenig Leistung, als dass du WoW auf max. spielen kannst.

Außerdem hast du auch keine Auflösung angegeben. Wenn du auf 3.000.000x2.000.000 spielst, geht selbst der stärkste Rechner in die Knie. (nur so als Beispiel)

Wenn du eine taguliche Grafikkarte für den Preis willst, solltest du zur Gainward HD4850 greifen.

Hat dein Netzteil noch 2x4Pin oder 1x PCI-E (6Pin) frei? Ansonsten brauchst du auch noch ein neues Netzteil.

Die HD4850 ist für den Preis aber das mit Abstand beste was du bekommen kannst. Mit der hast du selbst in Spielen wie Crysis deinen Spaß.


----------



## RoOniX (18. März 2009)

> bitte sowas in PC-Technik fragen. So leid es mir tut (oder auch nicht), aber im WoW-Forum schreiben viele einfach nur, dass geschrieben ist, ohne auch nur die leiseste Ahnung zu haben.
> 
> Die HD4650 hat VIEL zu wenig Leistung, als dass du WoW auf max. spielen kannst.




Naja zu denen gehörst du wohl auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich spiele selber mit einer 4650 WoW auf vollen Einstellungen in 1280x1024 und bei mir hat es keine FPS einbrüche.

BTT: Die 4850 ist wirklich eine richtig geile Karte. Die würde ich dir empfehlen!


----------



## Ryyk (18. März 2009)

Für WoW reicht auch ein Toaster oder 'ne Brotschneidemaschine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, dass ich eine Mittelklasse-Grafikkarte kaufen würde, die sind meistens preiswert und bleiben trotzdem noch einige Zeit aktuell.


----------



## Arocareth (18. März 2009)

zu AMD/Ati aber ein Hinweis: Stehst du auf Texturflimmern bzw macht es dir nichts aus?

Ati stellt wirklich gute Karten her, vom Preis-Leistung her spitze, mit nVidia nicht vergleichbar.... ABER: Lästiges Texturflimmern wirst du bei AMD nicht wegbekommen!

Auch falls du planst, PhysX(in aktuelleren Spielen schon öfters unterstützt) bzw CUDA (GPGPU - General Purpose GPU - auf der GPU werden Berechnungen wie z.B. "folding@home" oder "Badaboom - Videokonvertierung" in einem Bruchteil der Zeit, die es auf der CPU bräuchte, erledigt) zu nutzen, solltest du eine nVidia in Betracht ziehen.

WoW ist zwar nicht allzu Grafikhungrig, aber wenn du von anderen Spielen auch was haben möchtest, hol dir a) die nVidia 9800GTX+ ( wird auch als GTS 250 angeboten) oder b) die AMD Ati Radeon 48*70* (ja -70, nicht -50, weil du, falls du Ati kaufst, mit der 4870er ein unschlagbares Angebot hast). Ratsam, falls du mal nebenbei Crysis oder andere Egoshooter in all ihrer Pracht genießen willst.

MfG
Sintharas


----------



## abe15 (18. März 2009)

Naja der TE will max Auflösung. Man sollte also mal wissen welchen Monitor er hat. Für einen normalen 19" 5:4 wie ich ihn habe sind es 1280*1024.
Ich spiele mit Amd Athlon 3800+ (singlecore), 2GB Ram DDR 400 und einer Geforce 8600GT mit 265mb Ram. Alles in Allem ein recht altes System, der oberen Unterklasse würde ich sagen. Wenn ich die Schatten ausstelle und Multisampling auf 2x habe kann ich alles auf max stellen und habe bei WoW immer mindestens 20Fps, und bei WoW reicht das zum ruckelfreien Spielspaß.
Kommt eben auch auf das System an würd ich sagen.


----------



## wowzocker30 (18. März 2009)

es gibt ja verschiedene hersteller von ati
welcher ist da der beste und wo finde ich die Ati Radeon 4870 am billigsten


----------



## Klos1 (18. März 2009)

Wenn du es leise haben willst, dann die:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a357575.html

Ansonsten Jacke wie Hose. Die Hersteller unterscheiden sich ja nur vom Lüfter und evtl. durch werkseitige Übertaktung. Ansonsten ist und bleibt z.b. eine ATI4850 eine ATI4850, egal, ob sie nun von His, Gainward, MSI oder schlag mich tot ist. Der Lüfter ist also in erster Linie interessant.

Manche bieten auch noch eine Variante mit mehr Ram an. Hier musst du entscheiden, ob es Sinn macht. Eine 9500 GT z.b. mit 1 GB Ram ist Schwachsinn. Es gibt kaum Spiele, die mehr als 512 MB brauchen und wenn, dann müsstest du AA und AF dermaßen hochpfeifen, daß einer Mittelklasse-Karte eh die Puste ausgeht.

Du kannst für Wow auch diese hier nehmen:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a385243.html

Leise, super Lüfter, nicht viel langsamer als eine ATI4850 und für dein Vorhaben Wow bestens geeignet. Und billig ist sie auch, meiner Ansicht nach.

Hier noch ein Beispiel einer 4870:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a390405.html

Und welcher Anbieter am billigsten ist, daß sagen dir Suchmaschinen wie Geizhals.de


----------



## Falathrim (18. März 2009)

wowzocker30 schrieb:


> Hallo ich suche eine gute günstige Grafikkarte für WOW wo ich auf *die höchste auflösung* Spielen kann





> Ich spiele selber mit einer 4650 WoW auf vollen Einstellungen *in 1280x1024* und bei mir hat es keine FPS einbrüche.


Do you actually SEE your FAIL?



RoOniX schrieb:


> Naja zu denen gehörst du wohl auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Denken - Recherchieren - Posten?




wowzocker30 schrieb:


> es gibt ja verschiedene hersteller von ati
> welcher ist da der beste und wo finde ich die Ati Radeon 4870 am billigsten





> Die Grafikkarte sollte in Der *Preisklasse bis 120 euro *kosten



120 Euro und Radeon HD4870 sind 2 nicht miteinander vereinbare Faktoren. Die HD4850 bekommst du für den Preis.

Also BITTE Leute, lest mal ein bischen den Thread -.-

@TE:
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a345501.html
Wäre zum Beispiel eine gute Wahl. Übersteigt zwar dein Budget um 15 Euro, aber die Preise werden in den nächsten 2 Wochen wegen massiver Preissenkungen für Ati/AMD-Chips noch massiv fallen. So ist die HD4870 teilweise schon für 150 Euro zu haben (Sapphire allerdings, ein nicht empfehlenswerter Hersteller). Also noch ein bischen warten und dann günstige Karten abstauben ;D


----------



## Wagga (18. März 2009)

wowzocker30 schrieb:


> wobei ich immer ati hatte mich reizen die 3 karten kann mich nicht entscheiden
> 
> Gainward HD4670 HDMI Gefällt mir wegen den zahreichen anschlüßen
> Sapphire HD3870
> Gainward HD3870


Flossen weg von Sapphire!
Nimm lieber Gainward.


----------



## wowzocker30 (19. März 2009)

*Hallo ich will keinen neues Thema öffnen
suche auch eine gute günstige 

grafikarte von 80 - 150 euro
was ist besser
Ati oder Nvidia desweitern von 

welchen hersteller z.b. asus, club 3d usw.
habt ihr tipps*


----------



## Falathrim (19. März 2009)

wtf? Du bist der Threadersteller man o.0


----------



## Soramac (19. März 2009)

Hol dir die hier:

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafi...0GT_XXX/292468/?

Die ich habe ich selbst auch, günstig und reicht vollkomm aus. Selbst Crysis auf Hohe Einstellungen läuft es flüssig.


----------



## Falathrim (19. März 2009)

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafi...PCIe&l3=ATI

Die 15 Euro sollte man schon investieren.


----------



## Wagga (19. März 2009)

ATI 4850 wäre was für dich. http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafi.../HD4850/295032/?
Für Wow passend.


----------



## claet (20. März 2009)

Das find ich ja mal genial. 

"Ich will keinen neuen Thread aufmachen, deswegen nehme ich einen alten von mir und stelle meine Frage einfach nochmal"


----------



## poTTo (20. März 2009)

wowzocker30 schrieb:


> *Hallo ich will keinen neues Thema öffnen
> suche auch eine gute günstige
> 
> grafikarte von 80 - 150 euro
> ...




hast du gesoffen oder wie oder was ?!?!? Da fällt mir ja gleich'n Ei aus der Hose.

[/OT]

kauf dir ne 9800GTX+ oder 4850, Hersteller bla ist vollkommen egal, kauf von einem Namenhaften Hersteller, "Palit" würd ich nicht nehmen, da ist die Qualität nicht so gut. Also aus eigener Erfahrung.

Du wirst hier eh auf zig versch. Meinungen und Erfahrungen stoßen, da jeder gute sowie schlechte Erfahrungen mit versch. Herstellern etc. hat !

HF
poTTo


----------

